
The magic of Japanese space-saving products - fogus
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/10/15/the-art-of-japanese.html
======
jnorthrop
Is it just me or are those some pretty unimpressive products in that blog
post? If you really want to see some great space saving designs look to the
interiors of boats and RVs.

